# Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht



## Mr.Green81 (23. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leute, folgendes Problem:
meine Arbeitskollegin besitzt ein Grundstück direkt an einem mittelgroßen See, in welchem vor einigen Jahren eine Störzucht angefangen wurde. Aus unbekannten Gründen haben die dafür verantwortlichen von dem Projekt Abstand genommen.
Nun ist dort dieser schöne See, der vor Stören überquillt; habe dort letzte Nacht gefischt (eigtl auf Wels, der dort gesichtet wurde); das platschen nahm und nahm kein Ende. Bisse im Minutentakt, allerdings nur Störe (größter 1,20 /kleinster 0,9). Sicher auch noch kapitalere vorhanden. 
Nicht, dass ich mich darüber beklagen will, macht Spass die zu drillen^^ aber es ist trotzdem kein Zustand. Die Fische tun mir leid. Was kann man da tun? an wenn sollte man sich wenden? untere Fischereibehörde oder sowas?
Hoffe ihr habt sinnvolle Ideen. 
und nein, ich werde nicht sagen wo genau sich das Objekt befindet


----------



## Fun Fisher (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

Angeln, bis der Teich leer(er) gefischt ist?!

Wenn du nicht weißt wohin mit den gefangenen Stören, da finden sich 100%ig Abnehmer (Teichwirte, Angelvereine, etc.) oder einfach selbst verspeisen


----------



## thanatos (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

Anglerlatein und Sonstiges ,einfach runterscrollen !


----------



## Mr.Green81 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

keine Ahnung, was du damit sagen willst thanatos...
falls du nicht an die Existenz des Gewässers glaubst, dann lass es halt.

an diesem See entsteht grade ne kleine Wochenend/Holzhaus Siedlung. Von denen die bisher da wohnen haben sich schon mehrere über das Verkommen desselben beschwert. 
Angelrechte sind auch an keinen Verein oder sowas vergeben.

für alle die was vernünftiges zu sagen haben, einfach raus damit.


----------



## willi1972 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

Hallo Mr Green,

es muß doch einen Besitzer geben |kopfkrat   der den See an einen Ortsansässigen Angelverein ( gibt es doch fast in jedem Dorf )zu einem guten Preis Verpachten kann die würden sich sicher über den Besatz freeuen !!

Gruß Willi


----------



## frifroe (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

Wenn ich so eine Scheixxe lese, einen See voll mit Störe!
Ich denke und hoffe mal, das dieser Trööt auch gleich geschlossen wird.


----------



## wusel345 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

Moin Mr.Green,

was du hier schreibst kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Auch bei uns gibt es so einen See und die Holzhäuser, Störzucht ...... das passt alles. Kommst du aus dem östl. NRW?

Gruß, Wusel


----------



## Dirk471 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

Der erste April ist schon lange vorbei


----------



## wusel345 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

Wieso sollte das ein Scherz sein? 

Das Gewässer, welches ich meine ist ein ca. 6ha großer See. Vor vielen Jahren durfte man dort schwimmen und eine Tageskarte zum Angeln bekam man auch. Dann trat eine Investmentgruppe an den Verpächter heran und kaufte den See, um an selbigem WE- Häuser zu bauen. Laut Plan sollte es eine recht große Siedlung werden. "Leider" verlief der Verkauf der Häuser nicht so, wie sich das Unternehmen es vorgestellt hatte und sie gingen Konkurs. Die fertigen Häuser (ca. 7 Stck.) sind m. M. n. verkauft worden. Das wars auch. Dann hörte man, das ein neuer Investor dort eine Störzucht aufgemacht hat und ab sofort herrschte absolutes Uferbetretungsverbot. Wege um den See, die man sonst entlang spaziert war, wurden hermetisch abgeriegelt und man wurde energisch vertrieben, wagte man doch mal, dort lang zu gehen. Der Blick auf den See wird einem durch einen Wall von der Straße aus verwehrt. Ist nur seltsam, man von der Störzucht nichts weiter erfährt und auch das Internet nichts hergibt. 

Vielleicht schreiben wir von dem selben Gewässer.


----------



## Honeyball (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

*Mod-Ansage:*
Liebe Leute,
ich finde es ziemlich ungerecht von euch, hier gleich auf den TE loszugehen und ihn direkt oder indirekt der Lüge bzw. des Anglerlateins zu bezichtigen.
Wenn ihr der Meinung seid, dass diese Sache "stinkt", weil ihr sie für unglaubwürdig erachtet, dann könnt ihr den Thread bzw. den Erstbeitrag des Threads über den "Beitrag melden"-Button an uns melden, damit wir uns eine Meinung bilden, nachhaken und ggf. das ganze Thema ins Nirwana verschieben können.
Jegliche Form der "Selbstjustiz" und der öffentlichen Anmache ist, solange die Frage offen ist, ein klarer Verstoß gegen die von euch allen hier akzeptierten Boardregeln und wird entsprechend geahndet.
Keiner ist gezwungen, auf Threads zu antworten, die ihm persönlich zweifelhaft oder unglaubwürdig erscheinen. Wenn man nichts Sinnvolles beizutragen hat, kann man sich die Antwort auch sparen, insbesondere wenn sie in teilweise recht üble Anmache ausartet.
*Jegliche Mißachtung oder eine öffentliche Diskussion dieser Ansage hier im AB zieht Verwarnungen nach sich*


----------



## kevinho (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

Wusel & Green...
wäre ja gut wenn ihr den Selben See meint.. dann könntet ihr zusammen was unternehmen.. Gemeinsam ist man Stark..


----------



## wusel345 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

Ich weiß nicht, ob es der selbe See ist. Nachdem ich dort einmal vertrieben wurde war ich nicht mehr dort. Werde ihn mir die Tage aber noch mal anschauen. Vielleicht hat sich ja mittlerweile etwas geändert.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

@TE : Woher nimmst du denn das Angelrecht für diesen See wenn du den Fischereirechteinhaber nicht kennst ??
Woher hattest du denn die Angelerlaubnis für den See ? Evtl. dort einmal nachfragen ?


----------



## Honeyball (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

@U.H.: Je nach Bundesland kann es sich bei Eignern an ein Gewässer angrenzender Grundstücke um das so genannte "Eigentümerfischereirecht" handeln.
Dieses Recht kann an das Grundstück gekoppelt sein oder aber getrennt davon veräußert werden. Wenn die Grundstücksbesitzerin darüber verfügt, darf sie jeden, der es möchte von ihrem Grundstück aus angeln lassen.


----------



## antonio (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

sehe ich nicht ganz so, nur angrenzende grundstücke dürften da nicht ausreichen, der see oder teile davon müßten schon zum grundstück gehören.
und wie gesagt kann aber muß nicht.

antonio


----------



## leopard_afrika (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

"eigentümerfischereirecht" betrifft nur den see als gewässer selbst! d.h., ist der see (oder auch ein flußbett) ein eigenständiges grundstück, dann ist die grenze automatisch die uferlinie, anlieger besitzen KEIN eigentümerfischereirecht! und davon gehe ich im vorliegenden fall aus, da die grundstücksbesitzerin ja ansonsten als mitbesitzerin des sees genau bescheid wissen müßte über die rechteerteilung zur störzucht nd auch über die festgelegte oder evtl. festzulegende beseitigung der folgen. ( so etwas wäre vertraglich wohl bei rechteerteilung geregelt)
ist das reine wassergrundstück aber in alleinbesitz oder öffentlich, so kann da nur der besitzer oder im öffentlichen fall das wasserwirtschaftsamt, wasser- und schifffahrtsamt oder eine gleichartige behörde zu befragen, diejenigen also, die die genehmigung für die störzucht erteilt haben.


----------



## Honeyball (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

Wie schon gesagt: Das ist von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich geregelt. Es gibt Ländern, in denen das Anrainergrundstück bis zur Flussmitte oder bei Seen tortenförmig bis zur Seemitte gehen kann.


----------



## leopard_afrika (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

das ist in jedem bundesland so, aber das ist eben nur, wenn das bett des gewässers keinen besitzer hat und das ist in deutschland fast nicht mehr vorhanden, da gab es teilw. regelrechte enteignungen (obwohl niemand wirklich enteignet wurde) , die grundstücke wurden dann eben einfach als öffentlich "umgewidmet". nur, wenn das grundrecht "incl. gewässeranteil" urkundlich verbrieft war, dann hat man das sein gelassen.

ich weiß das sowohl von grundstücken aus dem "osten" ( meine eltern besitzen ein wassergrundstück) als aus foren auch von mehreren "westlern", da die frage der ufersicherung da nämlich auch öfters zu diskussionen führt.

und wie schon gepostet, bei anrainerbesitz des sees müßte die grundstücksbesitzerin bei der genehmigung der störzucht beteiligt worden sein.


----------



## smithie (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

@TE: was erwartest Du hier für Ideen?

Es gibt ja nicht viele Möglichkeiten:

1) das Gewässer bleibt, wie es ist (keine Angler)
=> Bestand wird sich irgendwann dem Gewässer anpassen.

2) es wird dort (zukünftig) geangelt 
=> es werden Fische entnommen und der Bestand reduziert.


Also selber regulieren lassen oder in den Bestand eingreifen (drin rumpfuschen?).


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

@leo + honey : Da brauchen wir doch nur den TE zu fragen wie es sich in diesen Fall verhält - denn sicherlich hat er sich vor Angelbeginn irgendwoher eine Genehmigung fürs Angeln besorgt und sich schlau gemacht.

Davon gehe ich zumindest aus ......


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

Könntet ihr mal bitte den genauen Standpunkt oder die Koordinaten des See mit Maps Posten.

MfG Martin


----------



## leopard_afrika (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

@smithie
Anpassung kann aber auch Verbuttung heißen und das hilft dem gewässer meist nicht wirklich.


----------



## smithie (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @smithie
> Anpassung kann aber auch Verbuttung heißen und das hilft dem gewässer meist nicht wirklich.


Das stimmt natürlich, ich habe ja auch nur die Möglichkeiten geschrieben. 

Aber ohne genauere Daten können wir hier viel schreiben.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*



carphunter8858 schrieb:


> Könntet ihr mal bitte den genauen Standpunkt oder die Koordinaten des See mit Maps Posten.
> 
> MfG Martin


 


Lies mal Posting Nr.1:m
Dann hat sich deine Bitte erübrigt.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

hat sich erledigt


----------



## Mr.Green81 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Beiträge, auch wenn die meisten dem Problem nicht entsprechen. Jedem der meint ich würde hier lateinisieren, wegen meiner, stört mich ned, glaubts mir einfach ned, ist das Problem für euch gegessen. Ich kann nur weitergeben was ich selbst erlebt habe und von Anwohnern gehört habe. Wollte da ja eigtl nur nen Wels fangen, der angeblich gesichtet wurde. Bin mir allerdings inzw. fast sicher, dass es sich nur um einen der größeren Störe gehandelt hat. Mit den Rechten ist dass sonne Sache. Mag sein, dass es nur halb legal war, dass Grundstück geht halt bis an den See und meine Arbeitskollegin hat mir erlaubt dort zu fischen. Es gibt nunmal niemanden der sich verantwortlich fühlt, ohne bezweifeln wollen, dass es einen Besitzer gibt! nur dem ist es anscheinend vollkommen egal was da passiert. Ich verstehe auch ned wirklich, warum so viele von Phantasie reden. Mir wäre es ehrlich gesagt lieber gewesen ein bisschen geforderter zu sein. Ich könnte Fotos der immer noch vorhandenen Netzbecken an nem großen Steg hochladen, nur was würde das nützen? außer das es dort bald von unberechtigten wimmelt? Wie dem auch immer sei. Warum sollte ich mir dass ausdenken? Aufmerksamkeit bekomme ich im Leben genug, ich hatte einfach auf konstruktive Beiträge gehofft. 
schade das Angeln inzwischen anscheinend so ein Neidsport geworden ist. Hab nu bald 10 Jahre nimmer gefischt und jetzt hat mich das Fieber wieder gepackt. Traurige Welt


----------



## antonio (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

tja was kannst du tun, dazu bleibt im prinzip nur eins, wende dich an die fischereibehörde.
und obs dem besitzer egal ist kann man nicht einschätzen, so lange man nicht weiß wer es ist  und was er so tut.
und so öffentlich würde ich hier auch nicht bekannt geben, daß ich an see xy illegal geangelt und fisch mitgenommen habe.

antonio


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*



antonio schrieb:


> tja was kannst du tun, dazu bleibt im prinzip nur eins, wende dich an die fischereibehörde.
> und obs dem besitzer egal ist kann man nicht einschätzen, so lange man nicht weiß wer es ist und was er so tut.
> und so öffentlich würde ich hier auch nicht bekannt geben, daß ich an see xy illegal geangelt* und fisch mitgenommen habe.*
> 
> antonio


 

Antonio,#h

hat er das gesagt?


----------



## antonio (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

jo hat er sogar ein foto eingestellt.

"hab halt 2 mitgenommen"

antonio


----------



## smithie (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

nochmal @TE: Was möchtest Du denn nun genau dort machen/ändern/... ?


----------



## Franky (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

Ma so ganz ehrlich unter Pastorentöchter... Deine Story klingt auf den ersten "Blick" wirklich nach Schlaraffenland. "Gestandene Angler" haben aufgrund ihrer Erfahrungen damit ein "Problem"... Das meine ich nicht böse und hat mit Neid nix zu tun!!! Erschwerend kommt hinzu (und das ist ebenfalls nicht böse gemeint, sondern lediglich eine Feststellung auf Basis MEINER Erfahrung in einem Anglerforum), dass Du "neu" bist und nichts von Dir bekannt ist.
Eine recht ähnliche Reaktion würde auch von mir kommen, wenn man mir direkt persönlich eine solche Story vertellt!!!!
----> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen!!!!!!

So, nu aber...
Der Eigentümer des Sees sollte sich doch herausfinden lassen - und sei es durch einen Anruf bei der Stadt. Damit kannst Du "Rechtssicherheit" gewinnen, was die Erlaubnis angeht. 
Da der Verkauf der Fische durch Dich per se ausgeschlossen sein dürfte (es sei denn, man hat das Lebensmittelrecht/Lebensmittelhygene komplett umgeworfen) kann ich Dir nur den Rat geben: geh (mit entsprechender Erlaubnis) dort angeln, fang ein paar schöne Störe und probiere jede Menge Rezepte mit guten Freunden aus...


----------



## leopard_afrika (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

was wolltest du denn nun aber hören? es gibt eigentlich nur 1 möglichkeit... störe raus, falls sie schaden anrichten. dazu berechtigt ist aber nur der besitzer! denn du... hast meiner meinung nach kein recht dazu, auch wenn deine kollegin so tut. ich bezweifle, daß sie dir das recht dazu erteilen darf, sonst wüßte sie ja wegen der zucht-nachwehen bescheid! und für dich: unwissenheit schützt vor strafe nicht!


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

Ich würde zu erst mal für Rechtssicherheit bzgl. der Angelerlaubnis sorgen und dann mal weiterschauen.

Warum der TE für einen Störteich angemacht wird, ist mir auch schleierhaft. Wir haben in unserem Teich auch nen paar drin und die beissen wie verrückt. Freunde haben in ihrem Teich an einem Tag mal über 10 Störe gefangen. Die haben aber nur 3 Stück eingesetzt...Sind recht robust und absolut gefrässig. Sind davon mehrere im Teich, dann fängt man davon teilweise Massen.

Aber @ TE, schon witzig das du davon schreibst, das sich keine Unbefugten an dem Teich niederlassen sollen. Zur Zeit ist ja noch nicht einmal geklärt, ob du da nicht genauso unbefugt geangelt hast.

Wie gesagt, Eigentumsverhältnis und Fischerreierlaubnis klären und dann weiter schauen. Evtl. kann man ne Pächtergemeinschaft draus machen (dann aber ohne Verbandsbeitritt, sonst wars das schnell mit Stören) und dann einen geimeinsamen Plan für die Zukunft erabeiten.

Alleine an einem Gewässer etwas machen wird sowieso nichts. Oder es dauert mehrere Jahre. Bis dann die nächste Investmentgruppe kommt und da eine Welszucht oder Schwarzbarschzucht draus macht


----------



## Mr.Green81 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

liebe Mods, bitte löscht dass Thema. habe es nur aufgemacht, weil meine Kollegin sich von mir einen Lösungsvorschlag erhoffte. Wollte hier sicher ned sonne Diskussion lostreten und mir war auch nicht bewusst, das sich die Gemüter so erhitzen. Mir kam das ganze nicht so mega abenteuerlich vor. Werd ich nen anderen Weg suchen, bevor ich hier weiter beschimpft / beschuldigt werde. Zu dem thema, dass ich hier abgesehen von einem Beitrag neu bin... hab nunmal ca 10 Jahre nimmer gefischt und hab nu wieder Spaß dran. man möge mir bitte verzeihen, dass ich auf eine nette, aufgeschlossene Community gehofft hatte. In dem Sinne, machts gut.


----------



## antonio (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

also ich seh hier nichts wo du beschimpft/beschuldigt wurdest.
und erhitzte gemüter sehe ich auch nicht.
wenn du natürlich so dünnhäutig bist und bestimmte wahrheiten nicht vertragen kannst, kann das nicht das problem der anderen user hier sein.

antonio


----------



## leopard_afrika (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

noch mal: WAS bitte wolltest du hören? Ich begreife es einfach nicht! Beangeln, Abfischen... was sollen wir dir raten? Ohne Besitz- und Rechtsinfos? Du spielst hier die beleidigte Leberwurst... und weswegen? Weil du keine Kritik vertragen kannst? Weil du nicht die Eier in der Hose hast, Rede und Antwort zu stehen? Weil du dich wegen Unglaubens gleich beleidigt fühlst? Lächerlich!


----------



## wusel345 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

So, Green und ich meinen den selben See. Auch ich habe von der Störzucht gehört und wurde dort vor 2 Jahren vertrieben. Also, es stimmt alles! Ich werde mal versuchen herauszufinden, wem der See nun gehört.


----------



## Franky (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> [...]Lächerlich!



Sehe ich nach dem letzten Posting unseres "Grünen" genau so!

Ich geh dann jetzt mal Dorsche im Main pflücken - haben gerade Saison!

@ Rüdiger:
Auch wenn das alles so stimmt stehe ich nach wie vor 100% hinter meinem Posting! Aber das "Greenhorn" hat sich jetzt selbst ins Abseits gestellt...


----------



## antonio (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

@ wusel

ja und und was soll das jetzt.
er hat immer noch nicht gesagt was er eigentlich vor hat was ihn stört etc.
weil da nachts fische springen?
das tun sie überall.

antonio


----------



## smithie (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*



wusel345 schrieb:


> So, Green und ich meinen den selben See. Auch ich habe von der Störzucht gehört und wurde dort vor 2 Jahren vertrieben. Also, es stimmt alles! Ich werde mal versuchen herauszufinden, wem der See nun gehört.


Ok, Green&Wusel, lassen wir doch einfach beiseite, dass einige die Geschichte nicht glauben.

Welche Auskunft erwartest Du (der TE) hier?
Welche Informationen willst Du (der TE) bekommen?
Was ist überhaupt die genaue Frage?

Das ist nicht klar aus den Postings von Dir/dem TE!


----------



## Mr.Green81 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

last edit: 
@smithie: hatte einfach auf Infos und Tips gehofft, die hab ich ja nu auch bekommen und gut ist. falls iwer Tarantino/Rodriguez kennt, sollte sich die Herkunft meine Nicks herleiten können. 
Mann o mann, es stimmt ja doch alles was man über die Inet Gemeinde sagt. wollts vor dieser Action ned glauben, obwohl ich damit groß geworden bin. PS: auch wenns niemanden intressiert, werd am samstag 31 Jahre alt. ich weiß wovon ich rede. bb


----------



## wusel345 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

Ich für meinen Teil werde morgen mal beim Kreis anrufen und versuchen in Erfahrung zu bringen, wem der Tümpel nun gehört und was es damit auf sich hat. Vielleicht kann ihn unser Verein ja pachten :q Besatz ist ja genug drin.


----------



## Franky (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

Viel Glück! :m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*



Mr.Green81 schrieb:


> habe es nur aufgemacht, weil meine Kollegin sich von mir einen Lösungsvorschlag erhoffte.



Und du meinst, du mußt dich hier nicht fragen lassen, was genau du bzw. deine Kollegin, die ihr weder das Fischereirecht noch eine Angelerlaubnis für den See besitzt, dort zu lösen habt?|bigeyes


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*



Mr.Green81 schrieb:


> last edit:
> @smithie: hatte einfach auf Infos und Tips gehofft, die hab ich ja nu auch bekommen und gut ist. falls iwer Tarantino/Rodriguez kennt, sollte sich die Herkunft meine Nicks herleiten können.
> Mann o mann, es stimmt ja doch alles was man über die Inet Gemeinde sagt. wollts vor dieser Action ned glauben, obwohl ich damit groß geworden bin. PS: auch wenns niemanden intressiert, werd am samstag 31 Jahre alt. ich weiß wovon ich rede. bb


 
Lieber Mr. Green,

du solltest der Nummer hier noch eine Chance geben. Der Ton ist oft rau, allerdings wurden in meiner kurzen Zeit hier auch schon diverse "Troll-Posts" platziert, daher sind einige - ich sag mal - skeptisch.

Ich denke, Wusel kann dir weiterhelfen, damit hast du doch dein Ziel erreicht, oder.

Ned so schwer nehmen. Alles in allem ist es hier im Bord sehr angenehm (wenn man sich an den Ton gewöhnt hat...).

Gruß

Martin


----------



## wusel345 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

Sodele, heute Nachmittag weiß ich näheres zu dem See. Dann spreche ich mit einem Herrn von der unteren Naturschutzbehörde, der mir vielleicht einige Infos geben kann. Bis dahin müsst ihr euch noch  gedulden.


----------



## bafoangler (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

... die Geheimniskrämerei find ich auch klasse 
Mich hats jetzt keine 3 Minuten gekostet, das betreffende Gewässer zu finden.


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

Moin,

wenn die Störzucht Pleite gegangen ist, sollte der wertvolle Fischbestand zur Insolvenzmasse gehören und vom Verwalter veräußert werden, um ggf. die Gläubiger zu befriedigen.

DIR gehört der Fischbestand sicher NICHT , Mr.Green.

Theoretisch kann es sich bei der Entnahme von Stören um einen Diebstahl handeln.

Ich würde dort bis auf Weiteres jedenfalls nicht fischen !

Wenn es sich tatsächlich um "Allgemeingut" handeln sollte, obliegt es immer noch den amtlichen Stellen, das angeln dort zu reglementieren bzw. überhaupt freizugeben.

Es gibt m.M. nach kein "freies" Angeln in Deutschland - zur Not gehört das Gewässer eben der Stadt/dem Land !


Rheinspezie


----------



## Mr.Green81 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

habe ich dass irgendwo behauptet Spezi?

wusel klärts ja nu und gut ist!


----------



## wusel345 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

So, Kurzinfo hier im Board zum Hörster-heide-See: der See ist verpachtet, aber an keinen Angelverein. Er ist NOCH in Privatbesitz. Vor einigen Jahren wurden in diesem See 1,5 Tonnen Störe eingesetzt zum Zwecke der Zucht. 

*Angelerlaubnis ist nicht zu bekommen. Alles noch in der Schwebe.*

Diese Auskunft stammt vom Kreisfischereiverein Warendorf vor 10 Minuten!

Gruß, Rüdiger

Wer mehr wissen will, PN an mich.


----------



## sven123 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

Häuser gibt es da auch zu kaufen|supergri
http://www.immobilienscout24.de/expose/62123339


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*



sven123 schrieb:


> Häuser gibt es da auch zu kaufen|supergri
> http://www.immobilienscout24.de/expose/62123339



...peinlich viele und böse Rechtschreibfehler in der Anzeige zur Immobilie - müssen Makler heutzutage keinen Schulabschluss mehr haben?



E.


----------



## Franky (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

Tschja Ernie, das ist eine sehr gute Frage...  Wenn ich die einem Kollegen stellen würde, weiss ich genau, was dieser darauf antworten wird! 
Davon mal ab: sehr vertrauenserweckend sieht die Bude nicht aus. Stutzig machen mich die zusätzlichen Stützen - heisst für mich eigentlich, dass die tragenden Wände (noch) nicht vorhanden sind... 
Besonders cool ist das Foto mit den 2 Stühlen und der einen Person darauf im Rohbau mit Blick auf Morastwüste......................... :q Entspricht der Wahrheit, mit Sicherheit, aber verkaufsfördernd wirkt die Inszenierung auf mich nicht wirklich... Wäre ich böse, könnte ich auf den Gedanken kommen, dass man sich über die Ist-Situation nicht wundern bräuchte! 

Jetzt wundere ich mich über gar nichts mehr...
http://www.o-sp.de/warendorf/plan/verfahrensschritte.php?pid=17036&M=15&L1=16&art=LINK3
Der Bebauungsplan ist der Hammer schlechthin - das sich darauf nur ssssseeeeeeeeeeeeehr wenige einlassen ist für mich ziemlich klar!


----------



## Gardenfly (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

Jedes Gebäude erhält Trinkwasserversorgung- was soll der Satz uns sagen? das der Makler jeden Tag zwei Sprudelflaschen über den Zaun wirft?


----------



## Honeyball (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

@wusel345:
Wenn Du einen Kontakt zur Behörde hast, schlag doch mal vor, dass wir vom AB aus da ein Hegefischen zur Renaturierung der Fischpopulation durchführen.


----------



## Eckhaard (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

Genau! Der Makler macht aus unseren Haken dann Hacken und wir pflegen auch noch den Garten ...


----------



## daci7 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*



Eckhaard schrieb:


> Genau! Der Makler macht aus unseren Haken dann Hacken und wir pflegen auch noch den Garten ...



Wenn du hier im AB liest wirst du schnell merken, dass wir keinen Makler mit Rechschreibschwäche brauchen um aus unseren Haken Hacken oder Harken zu machen


----------



## Franky (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

Vorausgesetzt der Bebauungsplan wird einmal ein wenig genauer (was genau ist "erschlossen": Straße, Ver- und Entsorgung etc.) und die Bauweise den neuen Gegebenheiten angepasst/gelockert, könnte das ein interessantes Gebiet sein. Da aber die Uferbetretung an privaten Grundstücken untersagt ist, wären nur die "paar" Seegrundstücke für Angler relevant - der Rest müsste laufen  Aber angesichts der rechtsunsicheren Situation und der bereits verstrichenen Zeit von Start des Bebauungsgebietes  (1977) wird da wohl noch mehr Wasser in Weser, Main, Ems und Co runterfließen...


----------



## angler1996 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

bei einem Start in 77 sollte das aber eine sehr ausgereifter Plan sein, nur passen die Unterlagen nicht so recht zur Reifedauer
Gruß A.


----------



## antonio (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*



Franky schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt der Bebauungsplan wird einmal ein wenig genauer (was genau ist "erschlossen": Straße, Ver- und Entsorgung etc.) und die Bauweise den neuen Gegebenheiten angepasst/gelockert, könnte das ein interessantes Gebiet sein. Da aber die Uferbetretung an privaten Grundstücken untersagt ist, wären nur die "paar" Seegrundstücke für Angler relevant - der Rest müsste laufen  Aber angesichts der rechtsunsicheren Situation und der bereits verstrichenen Zeit von Start des Bebauungsgebietes  (1977) wird da wohl noch mehr Wasser in Weser, Main, Ems und Co runterfließen...



ganz einfach bootsangeln.

antonio


----------



## wusel345 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

@Honey,

Angeln ist dort z. Zt. überhaupt nicht möglich. Ich möchte nicht auf nähere Einzelheiten eingehen, da die gesamte Angelegenheit zu heikel ist und die Behörde, die jetzt dafür zuständig ist wird Angeln, ob Hege- oder sonstwasfischen nicht erlauben. Mehr möchte ich dazu nicht sagen.

Zu der FH-Anlage an sich: sie sieht gar nicht so übel aus und die Lage ist auch nicht schlecht. Bislang stehen nur, ich glaube, 10 von den im Bebauungsplan gezeigten Häuschen am östl. Ufer. Alles andere ist Heide oder Wiese.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*



antonio schrieb:


> jo hat er sogar ein foto eingestellt.
> 
> "hab halt 2 mitgenommen"
> 
> antonio


 

@ Antonio,#h

werde mir mal einen Termin beim Augenarzt besorgen.:m
Finde weder das Foto,noch seine Aussage, aber sollte mittlerweile
auch egal sein.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*

Sensationell: Haus nicht fertig, aber schon der formschöne und zur sonstigen Architektur hervorragend passende Edelstahl-Schornstein draußen dran...


----------



## antonio (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Problem: See mit aufgegebener Störzucht*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Antonio,#h
> 
> werde mir mal einen Termin beim Augenarzt besorgen.:m
> Finde weder das Foto,noch seine Aussage, aber sollte mittlerweile
> auch egal sein.



hat er wieder gelöscht.

antonio


----------

